# Root Ranger kicks butt!



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just used my root ranger today for first time. Roots didn't stand a chance! Anyone try this thing? I thought my wart hog was the $hit. I can see how this root ranger may become my go to jetter nozzle.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Just used my root ranger today for first time. Roots didn't stand a chance! Anyone try this thing? I thought my wart hog was the $hit. I can see how this root ranger may become my go to jetter nozzle.


I have had one for over 10 years. It does work pretty good. Down Under they make a double barreled Root Ranger to work with trailer and truck jetters.

Back in the day I was thinking of a way to mount my J-3000 in my truck, and have a 100' water supply hose real, and a 100' by 3/4" high pressure jumper hose to a 3/4" foot valve. This way I can leave the jetter in the truck, and run the full size hose, with minimal pressure drop.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Back in the day I was thinking of a way to mount my J-3000 in my truck, and have a 100' water supply hose real, and a 100' by 3/4" high pressure jumper hose to a 3/4" foot valve. This way I can leave the jetter in the truck, and run the full size hose, with minimal pressure drop.


Sounds like what I use with my trailer. Only its all 3/8" I have my brute jetter in the trailer, 300' of line on it, run it into the house and run off a 200' remote reel in the house on a foot pedal. Works awesome!


----------

